# Something a little different



## SENC (Oct 19, 2014)

Well, still a duck call, but...

While at Reelfoot Lake for the Waterfowl Festival, I had the opportunity to sit in on a seminar about carving by one of the very best - and it got me jonesing to give it a try. Here is my first effort - if there are any carvers out there, I'd love some critique and guidance. Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2014)

That looks like a darn good start Hen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow! I don't carve much but that looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 19, 2014)

Heck yeah, that's awesome! If that's truly your first try, you're off to one heck of a start. That's better than some that claim to be 'experienced' at carving.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks great but why would you put a buffalo on a duck call???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Oct 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That looks like a darn good start Hen.


Durnit, its a drake, not a hen.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2014)

Sorry I don't know my ducks like I used to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 19, 2014)

I read the title and figured Henry posted a picture of himself. Lolololilllolol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Oct 19, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I read the title and figured Henry posted a picture of himself. Lolololilllolol


I gotta say, Tony, that was a good one. Quick, too! Did your bride help you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Heck of a start Henry. Over on THO there is some awesome carvers for guidance. Mine just looks like the tool got hung up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 19, 2014)

Great job Henry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2014)

Kidding aside- Looks great henry for your first. I think carving sure would personalize calls. You have a soft touch- pretty small carving.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 19, 2014)

She told me to say that


SENC said:


> I gotta say, Tony, that was a good one. Quick, too! Did your bride help you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brandon (Oct 19, 2014)

I have tried my hand at carving a few times and I know how much fun it is but opinion of your work is not one of a carver but one of a licensed legit artist (if that matters lol) I think it's awesome...reminds me of something like Philadelphia eddy would have designed for a tattoo in the early days of the art

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brandon (Oct 19, 2014)

Are you going to wrap that design around the stock? Like a eagle or something?


----------



## SENC (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks, @brandon! I can't take credit as an artist, though. I had a picture of a canvasback in flight I liked that I'm using as a pattern. The current carving wraps a bit, probably covers btw 1/4 and 1/3 of the circumference. I may make a few tweaks I have in mind (I don't think I did the upper section of the front wing right, and I think I need to add some more depth to the background and maybe push the back wing further back), but have no plans to add more carvings on this call. The really talented guys cover the entire call with carvings... but I'm light years from that.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 19, 2014)

SENC said:


> Us really talented guys cover the entire call with carvings... so I'm a week or two from that.



Fixed it fer ya

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 19, 2014)

Tclem said:


> She told me to say that


I guessed as much. It's ok, I "married up", too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brandon (Oct 19, 2014)

I think its awesome and although I am not a hunter I would love to own that as an art piece if you want to sell it when you're done


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 20, 2014)

brandon said:


> I think its awesome and although I am not a hunter I would love to own that as an art piece if you want to sell it when you're done



As a proud owner of a HH call- I can tell you they are Art without any artwork on them!!!


----------



## LSCG (Oct 20, 2014)

looks great for your first time Henry! much better than I did when I tried carving something.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Oct 20, 2014)

Lookin good for a first

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice job Henry. That's not the easiest wood to start carving in. That's one hell of a first. Cant wait to see the second and third


----------

